# Magnolia-Tomball Bass Club



## bass'n (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi every one, I am posting about the club I am in. We are always open to more members from all of surrounding Houston area. (Have members from Pearland to Humble so don't let the name fool you) If you are looking to join a club check us out. You can contact us on our web site and or IM me/email me here. 
[http://www.thebassclub.com/home.html[/url]/


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

How many tournaments do y'all fish a year and where are they?


----------

